# Stundensatz als SPS Programmierer 2022 als Freelancer



## Touboud (20 September 2022)

Mich interessiert die Stundensatz  als Freelancer :
SPS Programmierer (Inbetriebnehmer )Techniker 
SPS Programmierer (Inbetriebnehmer )Ingenieur 
Leute wenn ich noch 50€ als Stundensatz noch angeboten werden ,da fehlen mir die Wörter weg !!!
daher will ich eine Diskussion eröffnen......


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 September 2022)

Ich denke das kann man nicht pauschal beantworten.
Die erste Frage wäre All In oder nicht?
Direkt oder über Vermittler?
Dann kommt es teilweise auch darauf an wo der Auftrag ist. In München braucht man schon für die Unterkunft mehr Geld als z.B. in einer Kleinstadt wie Minden.
Als nächstes wäre die Frage, ob neben der Reise zum Einsatzort auch Montagen nötig sind.
Dann hängt das auch von der Aufgabe ab. Neuprogrammierung mit Erstellung eines Konzeptes, Erweiterung oder Optimierung.
Ein Bekannter hatte jetzt 90,- All In für die SPS-Programmierung (Erweiterung und Optimierung meine ich) beim Kunden direkt verlangt.
Bei einem Einsatz direkt beim Auftraggeber ohne weitere Reisetätigkeit, zur Unterstützung der vorhandenen Programmierer bei der Erweiterung des Programmes und nicht gerade an den teuersten Wohnorten würde ich mal 70€-90€ als durchaus angemessen erachten, allerdings kann sich das bei den derzeitigen Preissteigerungen auch ganz schnell nach oben verschieben.


----------



## PN/DP (20 September 2022)

Touboud schrieb:


> Leute wenn ich noch 50€ als Stundensatz noch angeboten werden ,da fehlen mir die Wörter weg !!!


----------



## Touboud (20 September 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich denke das kann man nicht pauschal beantworten.
> Die erste Frage wäre All In oder nicht?
> Direkt oder über Vermittler?
> Dann kommt es teilweise auch darauf an wo der Auftrag ist. In München braucht man schon für die Unterkunft mehr Geld als z.B. in einer Kleinstadt wie Minden.
> ...


Ich habe wirklich in mehreren Fällen gesehen, dass Programmierer 50€ Inklusiv angeboten haben.
die Dienstleister wollen auch was verdienen Klar, aber ich als erfahrene SPS Ingenieur mich für 50€ inkl. zu verkaufen ist wirklich ein Desaster.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 September 2022)

Touboud schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich in mehreren Fällen gesehen, dass Programmierer 50€ Inklusiv angeboten haben.


Meinst Du jetzt, dass Firmen den Programmierern 50,-€/h All In angeboten haben oder das Programmierer 50,-€/h verlangt haben?
Wenn man als Freiberufler anfängt und keine Ahnung von den Preisen hat und was man alles so an Kosten haben wird kann es schon vorkommen, dass man zu wenig verlangt. Als ehemaliger Angestellter hören sich 50,-€ erstmal sehr viel an, bis man realisiert, dass man ja bei freien Tage, wie Urlaub kein Geld bekommt, sich selber voll KV versichern muss, mal auch nichts zu tun hat, usw. Ich war am Anfang auch etwas blauäugig an die Sache rangegangen und kannte meinen Wert nicht und habe mich zu billig verkauft.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 September 2022)

Mann muss halt wissen, dass man als Freiberufler überschlägig mindestens den doppelten Stundensatz haben muss, wie der Bruttostundenlohn eines vergleichbaren Angestellten.


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2022)

50€ … Ein Witz oder?


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 50€ … Ein Witz oder?


50€ vielleicht, aber ich hatte so vor ca. 3-4 Jahren Angebote von Projektanbietern bekommen für etwas über 60,-€ All In und das meinten die Ernst.


----------



## Plan_B (20 September 2022)

Sobald All in Haftungsaspekte hat, sind 60€ definitiv knapp.
Mach doch mal ne überschlägige Kalkulation, bei der Du 30 Tage Urlaub, 30 Tage krank und für den Rest 60% Auslastung einrechnest.
Obendrauf Werkzeug, Softwarelizenzen und 10% Nulllohn wegen Gewährleistungsforderungen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 September 2022)

Touboud schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich in mehreren Fällen gesehen, dass Programmierer 50€ Inklusiv angeboten haben.
> die Dienstleister wollen auch was verdienen Klar, aber ich als erfahrene SPS Ingenieur mich für 50€ inkl. zu verkaufen ist wirklich ein Desaster.


Diese "Dienstleister" sind doch Verbrecher. Ich hab mit denen mal gespielt und mich ganz billig angeboten. Es kam immer die Nummer mit " da muss aber noch was am Preis gehen". Selbst 45€ (Reisekosten extra) Saudi-Arabien war zu teuer.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 September 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Diese "Dienstleister" sind doch Verbrecher. Ich hab mit denen mal gespielt und mich ganz billig angeboten. Es kam immer die Nummer mit " da muss aber noch was am Preis gehen". Selbst 45€ (Reisekosten extra) Saudi-Arabien war zu teuer.


Das würde ich jetzt aber nicht pauschalisieren. Es gibt eine Vermittlerfirma mit der ich tatsächlich nie wieder zusammenarbeiten werde, wobei zusammengearbeitet haben wir nie, weil kein Projekt je begonnen wurde, nur verarscht haben die mich.
Ansonsten arbeite ich seit vielen Jahren erfolgreich mit Hays zusammen und bin mit dem Stundensatz ganz zufrieden, klar mehr kann es immer sein. Auch mit Progressive, Computer Futures, Interconomy und GULP habe ich schon erfolgreich zusammengearbeitet und auch deren Stundensätze waren in Ordnung. Über GULP kam es mal zu einem direkten Vertragsabschluss mit einem Auftraggeber, der das kurioseste war was ich je erlebt habe, aber der Kunde und der Auftrag waren klasse.


----------



## ducati (20 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Sobald All in Haftungsaspekte hat, sind 60€ definitiv knapp.
> Mach doch mal ne überschlägige Kalkulation, bei der Du 30 Tage Urlaub, 30 Tage krank und für den Rest 60% Auslastung einrechnest.
> Obendrauf Werkzeug, Softwarelizenzen und 10% Nulllohn wegen Gewährleistungsforderungen.


und da kommen noch bestimmt 1000 andere Sachen als Kosten dazu, die Du noch nicht aufgeführt hast...

Geht schon mit nem Geschäftskonto los, Steuerberater, Finanzamt, auch mal ne Kunde der nicht zahlt, Auto, diverseste Versicherungen...

Frag mal ne Haftpflichtversicherung für IBN-Tätigkeiten in der Prozessindustrie an...


----------



## ducati (20 September 2022)

nebenbei, die gefühlten Stundenlöhne von diversen Handwerkern liegen gefühlt grad bei 300-400€...

Ne Bekannte zieht grad um und wollte die Küche in der alten Wohnung ausbauen und in der neuen Wohnung einbauen lassen. Da waren Angebote für 13000€ dabei. Sagen wir mal das dauert vielleicht 40h...


----------



## PN/DP (20 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> nebenbei, die gefühlten Stundenlöhne von diversen Handwerkern liegen gefühlt grad bei 300-400€...


Na, Materiallieferungen zu Mondpreisen können sie ja zur Zeit nicht machen, wo nichts lieferbar ist.



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Diese "Dienstleister" sind doch Verbrecher.


Meine Erfahrung als ich noch Freelancer war: die "Dienstleister" verkaufen einen weiter zum Hauptauftraggeber zum doppelten Preis, für lediglich den Aufwand von Stundenabrechnungen und Rechnungen schreiben. Wenn man dann einige Wochen auf der Baustelle ist, dann kommt das zwangsläufig irgendwann 'raus, wenn vom HAG über gewünschte noch mehr Stunden gesprochen wird, wenn man nicht sooo teuer wäre... 😲

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Na, Materiallieferungen zu Mondpreisen können sie ja zur Zeit nicht machen, wo nichts lieferbar ist.
> 
> 
> Meine Erfahrung als ich noch Freelancer war: die "Dienstleister" verkaufen einen weiter zum Hauptauftraggeber zum doppelten Preis, für lediglich den Aufwand von Stundenabrechnungen und Rechnungen schreiben. Wenn man dann einige Wochen auf der Baustelle ist, dann kommt das zwangsläufig irgendwann 'raus, wenn vom HAG über gewünschte noch mehr Stunden gesprochen wird, wenn man nicht sooo teuer wäre... 😲
> ...


Auch das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Bei meinem bisher einzigen Einsatz für einen „Dienstleister“ wurden „nur“ 30% aufgeschlagen. Die Abrechnung mit diesem Dienstleister hat auch tadellos geklappt. Mein Stundenlohn wurde nicht verhandelt. War aber auch ein Feuerwehreinsatz. Freitag angerufen und Montag für 2 Wochen auf Inbetriebnahme


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> nebenbei, die gefühlten Stundenlöhne von diversen Handwerkern liegen gefühlt grad bei 300-400€...
> 
> Ne Bekannte zieht grad um und wollte die Küche in der alten Wohnung ausbauen und in der neuen Wohnung einbauen lassen. Da waren Angebote für 13000€ dabei. Sagen wir mal das dauert vielleicht 40h...


Das nennt man Abwehrangebot 🤷🏻‍♂️…  möchte man eigentlich nicht machen aber wenn doch dann wenigstens ordentlich was verdienen


----------



## ducati (21 September 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das nennt man Abwehrangebot 🤷🏻‍♂️…  möchte man eigentlich nicht machen aber wenn doch dann wenigstens ordentlich was verdienen


Jain... das war nur ein Beispiel von vielen die ich in letzter Zeit gehört habe...

Was ich damit sagen will, aktuell liegen die Stundenlöhne von nem Handwerker ca. beim doppelten eines freiberuflichen Ingenieurs als SPS Programmierer...


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Jain... das war nur ein Beispiel von vielen die ich in letzter Zeit gehört habe...
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will, aktuell liegen die Stundenlöhne von nem Handwerker ca. beim doppelten eines freiberuflichen Ingenieurs als SPS Programmierer...


Na dann hoff ich mal, dass niemand von meiner Geschäftsleitung diesen Thread hier liest.
Sonst sitzt demnächst einer von euch „Billigheimern“ auf Stuhl. 😭


----------



## ducati (21 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Na dann hoff ich mal, dass niemand von meiner Geschäftsleitung diesen Thread hier liest.
> Sonst sitzt demnächst einer von euch „Billigheimern“ auf Stuhl. 😭


Die Siemens Projektleute haben vor einiger Zeit zum Teil auch auf kroatische Programmierer umgestellt...
Ich seh aktuell eher, dass auf einmal jeder Elektriker Programmierer sein will. Wenn Du dann fragst, wieviele Anlagen er schon programmiert hat, kommt erstmal nix. Frei nach dem Motto:
"Automatisieren in 5 Minuten" oder "Korrekte Konfigurationen ohne technisches Wisssen"...


----------



## ducati (21 September 2022)

Und nein, ich bin kein Freiberufler. Hab aber vor einiger Zeit überlegt, nebenbei etwas zu machen, unterhalb der Umsatzsteuergrenze... ist dann aber nix draus geworden...


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 September 2022)

Achtung, Werbung!!! Die Frage ist, was einen das Wissen bringt, aber bei Angeboten von Etengo steht auch immer deren Stundensatz mit bei und der liegt bei unter 30%.


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich seh aktuell eher, dass auf einmal jeder Elektriker Programmierer sein will. Wenn Du dann fragst, wieviele Anlagen er schon programmiert hat, kommt erstmal nix. Frei nach dem Motto:
> "Automatisieren in 5 Minuten" oder "Korrekte Konfigurationen ohne technisches Wisssen"...


Und für Probleme gibt’s dann ja das SPS-Forum   
Ich frag mich schon manchmal, was manche “Programmierer“ ohne Google machen würden.
Klar, dass solche Kollegen Ruf und Stundensätze ruinieren


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und für Probleme gibt’s dann ja das SPS-Forum
> Ich frag mich schon manchmal, was manche “Programmierer“ ohne Google machen würden.
> Klar, dass solche Kollegen Ruf und Stundensätze ruinieren


Wobei man den Leuten, zumindest wissenstechnisch, im gewissen Rahmen keinen Vorwurf machen kann. Bei einem Kunden, wo TC3 zum Einsatz kommt, bekamen die Mechatroniker und andere Azubis erst im Verlauf des dritten Lehrjahres eine Einführung in das System, wenn überhaupt. Ich hatte dann da mal gesagt, dass das nicht geht und eher geschehen muss und dann mit halbwegs vernünftigem Schulungsmaterial. Prompt hatte ich eine neue Aufgabe.
Mich würde eh mal interessieren wie heutzutage eine Ausbildung für einen Beruf, bei dem man auch eine SPS programmieren muss aussieht. Wenn ich hier teilweise die Beiträge so lese, frage ich mich, ob denen überhaupt gezeigt wurde, wie man an fehlende Informationen, z.B. durch Datenblätter oder Handbücher kommt oder ob die heutigen Azubis teilweise einfach zu bequem sind.


----------



## UDP (21 September 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Mich würde eh mal interessieren wie heutzutage eine Ausbildung für einen Beruf, bei dem man auch eine SPS programmieren muss aussieht. Wenn ich hier teilweise die Beiträge so lese, frage ich mich, ob denen überhaupt gezeigt wurde, wie man an fehlende Informationen, z.B. durch Datenblätter oder Handbücher kommt oder ob die heutigen Azubis teilweise einfach zu bequem sind.



Kann jetzt nur meine Erfahrung kurz darstellen und die war sehr positiv:

Hatte ein duales Studium mit Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik als Ausbildungsberuf. Immer 2 Wochen Wechsel zwischen Hochschule und Ausbildungsbetrieb und in der Zeit beim Ausbildungsbetrieb ging es generell wirklich um das "machen". Leitungen verlegen (auch nicht flexibler Draht, da tun mir immer noch die Daumen weh wenn ich drüber nachdenke  ), Schaltschrank-Aufbau für die Aufgabe selbst überlegen etc. SPS kam da Ende erstes Lehrjahr, nachdem zumindest die groben mechanischen Sachen durch waren als Thema. War im Zeitraum 2006-2011 also jetzt auch nicht so lange her. Ich denke es ist heute nicht anders, aber man kann sicherlich auch einfach großes Pech beim Betrieb haben. In meinem wurde der Wert wirklich auf Ausbildung gelegt und nicht darauf, als billige Arbeitskraft aushelfen zu müssen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 September 2022)

UDP schrieb:


> Leitungen verlegen (auch nicht flexibler Draht, da tun mir immer noch die Daumen weh wenn ich drüber nachdenke  )


Da haben die bei meiner Umschulung zum Komiker (Kommunikationselektroniker) noch einen draufgesetzt, wir mussten die Kabelstränge noch bündeln, aber nicht mit Kabelbindern, sondern schön das Ganze mit Wachsgarn binden. Allerdings war meine Umschulung von 1991-1993.


----------



## UDP (21 September 2022)

Ist auch gar nicht so falsch, wenn man lernt was es noch an Alternativen gibt oder wie etwas "früher" gemacht wurde. Mir hat die Erfahrung aber gereicht um flexible Leitungen schätzen und lieben zu lernen


----------



## Touboud (21 September 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Kommentare, ich habe extra dieses Thema angeregt, ich bin Dipl. Ingenieur (Seit 2006) und hab bis letztes Jahr SPS programmiert Anlagen national und international in Betrieb genommen.

Dann habe ich entschieden als Freelancer was zu anfangen, nach 6 Monaten habe ich festgestellt, dass wir wirklich zu wenig verlangen oder werden wir von Dienstleister manipuliert.
Jetzt habe ich den Gesamten Gebiet verlassen und mich als MSR Ingenieur bei einer Firma eingestiegen, Mann verdient wirklich viel besser und wenn ich als Freelancer in Zukunft in EMSR einsteigen will, fängt die Stunden Satz ab 80€.
Was ich damit sage, unsere Bereich wird irgendwie unterdrückt von beide Seiten, Dienstleister und Billige SPS Programmierer, die sich billig angeboten werden.
Ich hoffe, wegen die Inflation zustand, dass Leute wach werden und vernünftig sich anbieten, sonst wie der Kollege schrieb, dass Handwerker Beruf viel interessanter als Automatisierungsingenieur.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 September 2022)

Ist man nicht selbst verantwortlich, wie man "sich verkauft"? Wenn man selbst nur an Aufträge zu schlechten Konditionen kommt, dann sollte man den Fehler vielleicht nicht zuerst bei anderen suchen.


----------



## GLT (21 September 2022)

Touboud schrieb:


> Was ich damit sage, unsere Bereich wird irgendwie unterdrückt von beide Seiten, Dienstleister und Billige SPS Programmierer, die sich billig angeboten werden.


Willkommen im freien Markt - es wird da immer jemanden geben, der es billiger anbietet - nennt man Konkurrenz.

Entweder der Markt bereinigt das, man findet "seine" Nische oder man lebt damit, dass man seine Verdienstwünsche sich höchstens wünschen kann bzw. man besser nicht am freien Markt mitmischt.

Im Handwerk übrigens völlig normal - da bekommt bei LV der billigste den Zuschlag u. nicht der, der für den Kunden die günstigere oder beste Lösung anbieten würde.

Da allerdings Handwerk ja länger "verpönt" war, fehlen idT die Nachwuchskräfte bzw. aufgrund fehlenden Personal können Anfragen nicht mehr angenommen werden - Nachfrage/Angebot bestimmen den Preis - somit könnte das Handwerk bessere Preise erzielen u. auch attraktivere Löhne zahlen.


----------



## ducati (21 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist man nicht selbst verantwortlich, wie man "sich verkauft"? Wenn man selbst nur an Aufträge zu schlechten Konditionen kommt, dann sollte man den Fehler vielleicht nicht zuerst bei anderen suchen.


Ja klar, aber man kann sich doch schonmal drüber aufregen, dass andere Dumpingpreise anbieten, ist doch der Stammtisch hier 😂
Schlimm wirds, wenn die Billiganbieter z.B. keine ordentliche Haftpflichtversicherung haben, oder Murks abliefern...


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> wenn die Billiganbieter z.B. keine ordentliche Haftpflichtversicherung haben, oder Murks abliefern...


Wobei es auch vorkommt, dass man denkt, man hätte eine ordentliche Haftpflichtversicherung und hat Sie dann doch nicht. Das durfte ich nämlich vor ein paar Jahren bei meinem bisher (zum Glück) einzigen Haftpflichtfall feststellen. Mein Anwalt hat mich zum Glück gerettet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber man kann sich doch schonmal drüber aufregen, dass andere Dumpingpreise anbieten


Na es kommt doch auf die Expertise an. Wenn man jemand mit besonderen Kenntnissen sucht, wird es ja wohl kaum Dumpingpreise geben.

Bis auf einen, der anbietet, Programme von AWL auf FUP umzuschreiben.


----------



## Maggi (21 September 2022)

Moin zusammen,

Bin seit 2001 im Maschinenbau bei ein und der gleichen Firma tätig. Habe mich durchgehende fortgebildet und weiterentwickelt (Lehre, Schaltschrankbau, internationale Inbetriebnahmen, Techniker auf Abendschule). Seit 2014 Programmiere ich hauptsächlich nur noch im aktuellen Unternehmen.
Aktuell denke ich auch darüber nach in die Selbstständigkeit zu wechseln. Meine Hauptsorge hierbei, keine Aufträge...
Wie soll man als "Neuling" in der Selbstständigkeit Projekte bekommen, ohne über den niedrigen Stundenlohn zu gehen? Bis man diverse Referenzen hat...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 September 2022)

Maggi schrieb:


> Wie soll man als "Neuling" in der Selbstständigkeit Projekte bekommen


Wenn du Inbetriebnehmer warst, dann kennst du doch zig Kunden. Gehe halt auf die zu ( ohne Vermittler! ).


----------



## ducati (21 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na es kommt doch auf die Expertise an. Wenn man jemand mit besonderen Kenntnissen sucht, wird es ja wohl kaum Dumpingpreise geben.
> 
> Bis auf einen, der anbietet, Programme von AWL auf FUP umzuschreiben.


Ja, bei persönlichen Kontakten. Ansonsten kauft der Einkäufer den billigsten ein. Und ausserdem behauptet seit geraumer Zeit jeder dass er alles kann...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ansonsten kauft der Einkäufer den billigsten


Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.....


----------



## Maggi (21 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn du Inbetriebnehmer warst, dann kennst du doch zog Kunden. Gehe halt auf die zu ( ohne Vermittler! ).


Wie soll man denn gewahr werden das ein Programmieren gesucht wird?! Schreibt ihr wirklich eure Kunden Blind an und fragt nach Projekten?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 September 2022)

Maggi schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn gewahr werden das ein Programmieren gesucht wird?! Schreibt ihr wirklich eure Kunden Blind an und fragt nach Projekten?


Na du wirst ja wohl noch einige Ansprechpartner haben. Dort kannst du doch deine neue Dienstleistung vorstellen.

Kunden-Akquise, gehört halt auch zur Selbstständigkeit.


----------



## al3x (21 September 2022)

bei mir es es aktuell so das ich ständig Anfragen ablehen muss da ich bis Mitte 2023 ausgebucht bin.
Und ich bin bestimmt nicht der güntigste, mache aber hauptsächlich Festpreise.


----------



## Maggi (21 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na du wirst ja wohl noch einige Ansprechpartner haben. Dort kannst du doch deine neue Dienstleistung vorstellen.
> 
> Kunden-Akquise, gehört halt auch zur Selbstständigkeit.


Das stimmt natürlich 👍


----------



## IBFS (21 September 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bei meinem bisher einzigen Einsatz für einen „Dienstleister“ wurden „nur“ 30% aufgeschlagen


30% ... absolut irre


----------



## Plan_B (21 September 2022)

IBFS schrieb:


> 30% ... absolut irre


Dafür, dass es auch Fälle betechtigter Reklamationen gibt und der FL womöglich nicht mehr greifbar ist?


----------



## IBFS (21 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Dafür, dass es auch Fälle betechtigter Reklamationen gibt und der FL womöglich nicht mehr greifbar ist?



Freelancer oder Ingenieurbüros brauchen auch eine Haftpflichtversicherung. Die muss zum Projektstart oft nachgewiesen werden.
Ansonsten sind 10% bei längeren Projekten schon zu viel. Ich rede bei längeren Projekten von 1500h aufwärts.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 September 2022)

IBFS schrieb:


> 30% ... absolut irre


ich sag mal so ... der Maschinenbauer,  für den ich hauptsächlich arbeite schlägt beim Endkunden wesentlich mehr drauf. Ist mir aber egal wenn mein Stundensatz passt und der Maschinenbauer ein sehr guter Zahler ist.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 September 2022)

> Na es kommt doch auf die Expertise an. Wenn man jemand mit besonderen Kenntnissen sucht, wird es ja wohl kaum Dumpingpreise geben.





> Bis auf einen, der anbietet, Programme von AWL auf FUP umzuschreiben.



Wenn du den meinst, den ich meine, dann  brauchen wir uns da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Heinileini (21 September 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wenn du den meinst, den ich meine, dann  brauchen wir uns da keine Sorgen machen.


Brauchen wir nicht. Er kennt und nutzt doch das SPS-Forum!


----------

